# Gone very quiet on here



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

It seems to have gone very quiet on here. (I note your post 650 re the damaged sill, and commiserate)
Can we assume that we Tribute owners have now discovered all their major faults?
I am hoping tp put a good few miles on our 550 over the coming month-first to Bonny Scotland and later to somewhere 'over the water'.
So from Tuesday Oldenstar is awaaaay.
BFN


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

me toooooooo!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

have a great holiday you two wish it was me going away


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

[/B]ECHO!
echooooooechooooechoooooeck! It is innit? :lol:


----------



## 106680 (Aug 25, 2007)

hi have good trip my last!! post on here :x mods :roll: 

frank


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Sill fixed ( local "pimp my ride" body kit expert did it in an hour as a favour) - looks ok but still contemplating removing them to keep them from harm ( 4 self tappers per side!!!) and to fit proper moulded Fiat mud flaps as sides of van now getting a hammering and will get worse over winter I guess. Been to Fiat who say the Ducato flaps will not fit with the sill kit :roll: 

Safe trip chaps, hope to see some pics of the vans on interesting locations


----------

